# removing stucco from ceiling



## lboatwright (Dec 7, 2011)

how do i remove stucco from my bathroom ceiling?


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Hammer and a trash bag


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

lboatwright said:


> how do i remove stucco from my bathroom ceiling?


Is it actually stucco or a textured sheetrock?
Why do you want to remove it?


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

If your ceiling is a textured ceiling and NEVER been painted then a 4" puddy knife will do the trick. My experiences in the past have been good with removing an unpainted ceiling texture, but very difficult with a painted textured ceiling. Most times if it has been painted I have simply removed the ceiling and re-drywalled it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> OhioHomeDoctor: "Hammer and a trash bag"


I'm hoping that was meant to be a joke. If not, it is totally ridiculous advice.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

pics would be nice.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

If it's a spray-on texture like popcorn then it's suceptable to water and a good scraping.

I've scraped 1/2 the ceilings in my house - a facemask and goggles, a water bottle and a putty knife (which you can put on an extension pole) - clear out the room and cover all remaining items 'cause it gets messy. Spritz - let soak for a few seconds - and scrap . . . spritz and scrap.

I found it's easier doing this than trying to catching the junk as it falls and cheaper and more reliable than buying a blade that's made to scrape ceilings with - I bought one of those (18$) and it broke in a few minutes.


----------



## WeAreHandy (Dec 13, 2011)

I would of just dry walled right over existing ceiling. 2hrs later you'll be painting.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

WeAreHandy said:


> I would of just dry walled right over existing ceiling. 2hrs later you'll be painting.


IF it's old it'll soak up the liquid and just peel off in sheets.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

lboatwright said:


> how do i remove stucco from my bathroom ceiling?



You actually have STUCCO on your bathroom ceiling?

What is it...an out house. Ha ha.

Andy.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyGump said:


> You actually have STUCCO on your bathroom ceiling?
> 
> What is it...an out house. Ha ha.
> 
> Andy.


stucco, texture, mud, spackle, paste, popcorn - all this is different material but they're used interchangingly.


----------

